# Page McConnell of Phish's Solo Effort: "Maybe We're the Visitors"



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

He doesn't specialize in electronic music, but dabbled in it for this album and it's one of the finest I've ever heard. Rather organic!


----------

